# Another Vase in the Series



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another vase in the series. It is elm with a maple vase. I had a suggestion that I make the base 2/3's of the rim width. So the rim is 5" across and the base is 3". I didn't dye it as the wife wanted to see what it would look like without the dye. Anyway here it is.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful as always Bernie. In my usual humble opinion, a colour would have spoilt it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I thought so to after looking at it for a bit. Just tried a different shape with the larger foot. I will say the foot does make it more stable for sure.


----------

